# Dang computer!!!



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

I went to use my computer to look at SlipperTalk and it worked fine for a while. Then I got notified it was "severely infected with viruses, Trojans, and malware. Then I think a fake security program was making this up because it wouldn't let me have access to the Internet without buying an $81 antivirus package. I pushed ignore but it didn't work. I was going to post pictures of the Plant House, O. Sharry Baby, and a noid phal. I'm going to have a more computer literate friend help me tomorrow. I might be a teen but technology, texting, fancy phones and cars aren't my thing, orchids and animals are.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

I posted this from my iPod w/out Tap-A-Talk or whatever. I do most posting this way but use my computer for posting pictures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck, Orchid Boy. Have you tried re-starting your computer? Otherwise, you might have some kind of malware placed on your computer from the company that wants to "fix" it. Or it may just be a web page that won't let you leave it without quitting out of the application (browser) that runs it.


----------



## gnathaniel (Dec 18, 2012)

The program telling you your computer is infected is the actual malware, I've dealt with that type before and it's no fun at all. Definitely get a tech-savvy friend to assist, and you'll find a lot of helpful info at forums.majorgeeks.com. Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2012)

run your anti-virus/malware programme (or get a real one fast).


----------



## cattmad (Dec 18, 2012)

try a system restore, I had this about six months ago, sometimes they get past your antivirus


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.avg.com/eu-en/avg-rescue-cd

On the site above you can download the files to create a bootable USB stuck which contains an AV utility. Over here AVG is a highly recomended anti virus tool.

I don't have any personal experience with it, but I would use this one if I couldn't fix virus issues the normal way.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooooh... Sorry to hear that. Once I started getting that message it was the beginning of the end for my old computer, but I've had another that survived it. 

Indeed, these malware can get trough some (if not most) anti softwares on the market. I'd highly suggest you take it in to a computer repair shop so they can isolate the malware and remove it. That's how I saved my second computer, although it did come back a few more times before it was finally eliminated

best of luck!!!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 18, 2012)

I had exactly this problem last year. 
Don't pay for their 'protection' -it is a scam and they will have your credit card details.
I couldn't access any antivirus stuff on the web as the malware wouldn't let me access the web for long enough to do a download.
I had to use another computer to download a program onto a stick then run it that way. I think I used something called Klez(?) that was from the McAfee web site.
It didn't repair the system but disabled the virus enough to run the computer in safe mode.
I had up to date McAfee protection at the time.
When I contacted them they just wanted to make me buy another virus package.
I complained to everyone I could at McAfee and eventually they did it for free over the web.
I 'allowed access' to the computer to someone who I think was based in India.
They sorted it out in a few minutes,
David


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Don't pay for their 'protection' -it is a scam and they will have your credit card details.



triple ditto, never ever. unplug computer when you see this and take to someone who can flush it out


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2012)

Another vote for AVG.
Noticed malwarebytes.org gets some votes too on the net.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 18, 2012)

Clark said:


> Another vote for AVG.
> Noticed malwarebytes.org gets some votes too on the net.



Both get my vote!

Also make sure your window updates are up-to-date.

System restore does you no good if you don't back up your pc.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 18, 2012)

Also try...

Microsoft


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2012)

On the other hand, throw it out the window and buy a Mac. I've had my
MacBookPro over three years with never a problem any kind...no freezes,
no blue screen and never a crash or virus *knock on wood*. I wanted to
throw my PCs out the window about once a week.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2012)

I could have suggested get a mac, but I can't say that mine never freezes because it does it almost once a day (power pc powerbook).... have never had spyware or malware (that I know of) or viruses, just random google tracking cookies


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2012)

Install malware bytes. Then scan it.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Bad thing was my security program expired a few months ago and I never renewed it so my computer didn't have much of a chance. I could clear the hard drive but that would wipe out everything. At least I don't have any personal or important info stored on my computer.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 19, 2012)

Try to have MalwareBit on a USB key. Start Window in Save Mode (F5 or F8) . Install Malware Bit and scan your hard disc with it while staying in Save mode. You should be cleared of this inconvenience.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 19, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Bad thing was my security program expired a few months ago and I never renewed it so my computer didn't have much of a chance. I could clear the hard drive but that would wipe out everything. At least I don't have any personal or important info stored on my computer.



All the programs listed are free with option to pay for better ver. 

It super important to stay up on your updates a back up your HD if you can.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 21, 2012)

We use Avast. It is free and contantly updated.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah! I fixed it! I don't know exactly what I did but I fixed it! I didn't use any intalled programs either. I'll probably post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## gnathaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

No offense intended, but if you didn't use anti-malware software then I doubt it's actually fixed. The obvious symptoms may have gone away but these programs tend to place 'trojan horses' on your computer that log keystrokes, provide backdoors for other malware, etc.. Typed any passwords lately? Do yourself a big favor and download a free version of MWB, Avast, Spybot S&D, whatever, to scan your computer for malware.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to install one of those programs and get BitDefender, Norton, or something.


----------



## Hera (Dec 29, 2012)

The best program I've used so far has been Avast the paid version. McAffee let the malware in and malwarebytes didn't totally remove it. Malwarebytes also let in a subsequent attack. Norton was also an ineffective program.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 29, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I'm going to install one of those programs and get BitDefender, Norton, or something.


You can also download AVIRA free Anti-Virus .... it is free and compatible with MalwareByte. But !! install only one anti-virus.


----------

